# Mystery Steel Supplier in Milan



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone have any suspicions about who this mystery supplier may be?

Apparently revealing who this supplier may be would jeopardize some form of competitive advantage, according to Alex Colnago. That statement fails the smell test in my books.

And an Italian supplier does not necessarily mean that the steel tubes are fabricated in Italy. Hopefully, none of this has anything to do with Taiwan or China.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

iyeoh said:


> And an Italian supplier does not necessarily mean that the steel tubes are fabricated in Italy. Hopefully, none of this has anything to do with Taiwan or China.


That's true, he only said Italian supplier, not Italian made. I'm going to ask him next month and see how shady he looks when he answers. I want a name. I don't care if it's Gino's Steel Supply of Milan, but I want a name.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> That's true, he only said Italian supplier, not Italian made. I'm going to ask him next month and see how shady he looks when he answers. I want a name. I don't care if it's Gino's Steel Supply of Milan, but I want a name.


I would prefer that it be Gino's Blacksmith Shop of Milan.

Then entire "supplier" issue leaves wiggle room to have the steel manufacturer somewhere else, imported to Italy by Gina, and then bought from Gino's Steel Supply.

I would be really interested in this one. It might actually sway me toward the Tommassini in lieu of the Master XL. Probably not, but who knows.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

all comes from china these days, get used to it


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> all comes from china these days, get used to it


In which case,why wouldn't I prefer to pay for something that is overtly Chinese at less than half the price?

Aren't you Swiss? Well, I don't want Seiko quartz movements in my Rolex, whether or not it is more compact and more accurate, and I definitely don't want a digital LED readout and a rubber bracelet from China and get charged Patek Phillipe prices. If I'm paying for a Piaget, none of it should come from the Swiss supplier in Geneva named Wing Wong who gets his supplies from Shenzhen or Taichung.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I wear a Casio, costed $100, made with real steel, and a saphyre crystal, looks good and gives time accurately.

Only dolts from overseas pay $7000 for a Rolex nowadays.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> all comes from china these days, get used to it


We will have to agree to disagree on that one. Things can change, especially if the dollar is weakened and it makes it profitable for companies to manufacture in the US, or elsewhere for that matter.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I wear a Casio, costed $100, made with real steel, and a saphyre crystal, looks good and gives time accurately.
> 
> Only dolts from overseas pay $7000 for a Rolex nowadays.



By thesame token, I can have an excellent ride on a $750 Cannondale. Only an exceptionally cranially challenged individual would pay for $6000 frames and $6000 European wheels.

Maybe you drive a Lada or Tata or Yugo to work everyday?

I wasn't aware of the socialist agenda in this forum. Irony of ironies. As though $10,000 bicycles do not constitute conspicuous consumption.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

those are different things.

A watch is a watch. it gives time ( even though I hardly look at mine nowadays there are watches everywhere, computer, iphone etc).

The ultrahigh premium you paid before for fine micromechanics makes no sense today. the Quartz stuff gives time just as well and the Seiko and Casio watch boxes and crystals are high quality anyway.

If it breaks I throw it away and buy another.

On cars and bikes for example, we are not to that point yet. even though those cheap chinese frames on ebay are coming out less ugly with the time, I do appreciate that the leading edge on bike design, materials and craftmanship still come from some few makers, bianchi, colnago etc.

I was surprised by the last BMC though, a modern take on the lugged bike, very interesting indeed.

and FTR I drive a BMW 3 series Cabrio with the smallest 6 cilinder engine ( 2.0 liters ) that is a good car , but I am now lusting after a new Alfa Romeo.... I don't drive much anyway I commute almost everywhere by bike.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Then we disagree. And let's leave it like that. 

My point once again is that I want no Japanese/Taiwanese/Chinese in my Italian bicycle.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Sala lover you make a fundamental mistake in assuming a watch is just for telling the time
like a pen is just for writing, and a bike for riding.
I do like to think that my bike was made in Italy, but having said that it was probably made
in Taiwan and probably made better for it.
as you will find out when you buy your Alfa


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

well my point is probably not understood.

It was in relation to a comment about Rolex watches.

I do appreciate the old world craftmanship and tradition that combined with leading edge product development, I do believe they deserve to be paid a premium.

But this doesn't apply to all areas and by all means.

Watches at some time needed advanced precision micro-mechanics and a high level of craftmanship was reached by Rolex, Patek Phillipe and other watchmakers. Same goes for their innovative cases that allowed the clock to work flawlesly and give time accurately under water at higher pressures.

But then scientific progess and innovation came on the other side and invented Quartz Watches, and this simply killed the micromecanic watch industry. It only survives thanks to the folks that attribute a high value to that and to the brand name. For that reason too they have to sell the watches at those high prices, if they sold large quantities the prices would be much lower.

Same about the photographic film for example, no doubt film photography is richer, but it has been simply killed by digital photography, I wouldn't pay thousends for a Leica when a Canon or Nikon does the job well. But surely some colectors do.

Tube Audio amplifiers anyone ?

Steel bikes ? 

They only have a high price because there is much less demand, and because some few attribute a high value to their history.

that's all.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Help
I have a steel bike and tube amp and leather soled shoes
The amp was manufactured at home from chinese and russian components
The bike designed in Italy manufactured I don't know


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My genuine Swiss Watch. A complete impulse buy. I regretted the purchase for about a week. Now I love the thing dearly. Though it's totally mechanical, it keeps within a few seconds a month. Significantly better than its $150 quartz movement predecessor.

My tube amp puts tone colors through my speakers that no solid state amp was ever able to.

Sometimes good stuff is just plain good.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I ride steel bikes and have vacuum tube amps (and solid states too), and I'll one up that with using an analog turntable (and have digital frontend too). I don't have a Leica, but wished I do The last time I checked, a Nikon D3x or Canon 1D cost over $6000 for the body only. lol Yeah.. I use the same Fabsroman brand of pens when a 25 cent ballpoint is far more cost efficient and write just as well, or at times better. Except that I'm far more geeky and dorky. My yellow highlighter and pencil at work color match my pens. Saying a watch is only meant for telling time is like saying a bicycle is only for transportation. Or having a woman around is only for a clean home or a delicious meal.

Sorry that you guys think cars are just for transportation. My wife and I do indulge ourselves (she even worse than I) in the most gas guzzling automobiles we can afford for fun and also to maximize the style factor. That's the same reason I like to wax the paint and polish the chrome on our steel Colnagos. BTW I wear just an old cheap Swatch chronograph when I'm out on my bike, and its still a Swiss brand, and back then, it was still completely Swiss ... I don't know about now... buts its a cheap fun product without high aspirations... Colnagos are not budget items.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> well my point is probably not understood.
> 
> It was in relation to a comment about Rolex watches.
> 
> ...


There is a HUGE difference between buying something because it does what it is supposed to do, and buying something because it does what it is supposed to do in _style_.

Huge difference.

About the only writing instrument I use is a Mont Blanc. Granted, the everyday ones are the black and gold resin el cheapo ones at $200 each. The stainless steel and sterling silver ones are in the display case and are only used for very rare occassions (e.g., large settlements, house purchases, car purchases). Ever write with a Bic and then write with a Mont Blanc?

I own 2 Timex watches and 2 Mont Blancs. Yeah, they both tell the time, but there is a huge difference between the two. The Timex looks like complete crap when I wear it with a suit. The Mont Blancs looks good with almost anything I wear except for jogging shorts and a tank top. They even look good when I am wearing Carhartt jeans a Ducks Unlimited t-shirt.

Cars are cars. They will almost all get you from point A to point B, just like watch will tell time. However, some get you there in a completely different style than others. My sister had a 2002 BMW 330ci, and while it got her there in style, it was a complete maintenance headache and she just traded it in on a Mercedes AMG SUV and the BMW only has something like 120,000 miles on it. Meanwhile, my 1998 Ford Taurus, not all that stylish, has 220,000 miles on it and it is still getting me from A to B. A Ferrari will get you from A to B too.

The same can be said about bikes. They are all pretty much functional, and unless you are really in a hurry (e.g., Ferarri), they will all get you from A to B. Even the Target/Wal-Mart specials will get you from A to B, but putting one of them next to a Colnago is a huge difference to anybody that knows anything about bikes. Meanwhile, some of my friends have no clue what a Colnago is, and wouldn't even have a clue that they could possibly cost what they cost.

Me, I want another Mont Blanc watch and another set of Mont Blanc pens.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Fabsroman, instead of another Mont Blanc why not chose a Montegrappa Reminiscence for those really big cheques another Italian masterpiece good enough for Hemingway.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Eyorerox said:


> Fabsroman, instead of another Mont Blanc why not chose a Montegrappa Reminiscence for those really big cheques another Italian masterpiece good enough for Hemingway.


That might be one of the few pens I like from them. One of the reasons I like the Mont Blanc pens is for their simplicity. They aren't flamboyant. Kind of like my Colnagos. I don't have any really crazy paint schemes on them. I like my stuff to stand out, but not be too much of an eye catcher. I'll mull over the Montegrappa when I go to make my next pen purchase, but right now I am set on the stainless steel and carbon Meisterstuck. So far, all of my Mont Blanc have been Meisterstucks and they were purchased on an occassion (e.g., honeymoon, 2001 trip to Italy, starting new jobs). I think my next pair purchase will be in 2012 for my 10th anniversary of having my own practice. I'm getting a Master Xl for my 40th birthday in 2011 which trumps the pens.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I
> Only dolts from overseas pay $7000 for a Rolex nowadays.


Having this watch will make me no bigger dolt than having my carbon De Rosa with Super Record


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Funny
I have a MXL with steel forks, CK headset, Campag Chorus and 3T bars Fulcrum zero wheels.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Eyorerox said:


> Funny
> I have a MXL with steel forks, CK headset, Campag Chorus and 3T bars Fulcrum zero wheels.


I'm going with the Saronni color scheme because that is what I have wanted since I was 14 years old back in 1985. I'm debating the build with Record 10 from my C50 and buying a Super Record 11 groupo for the C50, or going with Athena/Mirage in Silver for the build. I've got a while to go before the build, so I'll get to debate it some more.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

smokva said:


> Having this watch will make me no bigger dolt than having my carbon De Rosa with Super Record


I'm not a big fan of Tag, but that watch looks awesome. All 4 of my siblings have a Tag, and I like to be different. LOL


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

delete


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Only dolts from overseas pay $7000 for a Rolex nowadays.


Since this whole thread has massively derailed into watches and pens, thanks to your remarks, then can I have the honour of being the Master Dolt because I didn't pay just for one? With a few exceptions, Mrs. and I are generally Rolex wearers, and even my teenaged son wears a Tudor. 

We have the simple Day Just shown below and Presidents. I have a GMT and a Daytona and she has a Cellini and another Date Just. Like I said, I wear a Swatch while riding my bikes. She wears a old TAG chrono. My older son has a Tudor and an Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch, that I will kill him if he breaks it.

Oops.. mine is 40 seconds fast.. should have bought a Seiko!

But now, can we please return the conversation to Italian Colnagos?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> That might be one of the few pens I like from them. One of the reasons I like the Mont Blanc pens is for their simplicity. They aren't flamboyant. Kind of like my Colnagos. I don't have any really crazy paint schemes on them. I like my stuff to stand out, but not be too much of an eye catcher.


I'm a Meisterstuck Legrand user on a daily basis. I sign my work in the office with a Unicef and my wife got me a Legrand Diamond last Christmas for home use. Like I said, my office desk has the whole simple Meristerstuck collection, including pen, rollerball, ballpoint, pencil and highlighter. I wear a slim Solitaire Doue silver and black ballpoint in my shirt pocket daily.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> I'm a Meisterstuck Legrand user on a daily basis. I sign my work in the office with a Unicef and my wife got me a Legrand Diamond last Christmas for home use. Like I said, my office desk has the whole simple Meristerstuck collection, including pen, rollerball, ballpoint, pencil and highlighter. I wear a slim Solitaire Doue silver and black ballpoint in my shirt pocket daily.


I thought about getting the Legrand highlighter. Right now, I use some cheap highlighters that put way too much fluid on the paper when I first start highlighting. That might end up being a Christmas present. I tried the fountain pen and decided it wasn't for me, so whenever I buy Mont Blanc pens I buy them in the rollerball/ballpoint combo. I use the rollerballs in blue ink for signing and the ballpoint in black ink for taking notes.

Now, back to Italian Colnagos. Maybe Colnago should come out with a watch and pen set. LOL


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> I thought about getting the Legrand highlighter. Right now, I use some cheap highlighters that put way too much fluid on the paper when I first start highlighting. That might end up being a Christmas present. I tried the fountain pen and decided it wasn't for me, so whenever I buy Mont Blanc pens I buy them in the rollerball/ballpoint combo. I use the rollerballs in blue ink for signing and the ballpoint in black ink for taking notes.


Its different because I'm not a lawyer. I use a fountain pen only to sign documents and write checks. Pretty much only blue ink is used for documents, although I prefer black. Other than that, I like rollerballs, and I use pencil and highlighters for daily work. I use red ink in my ballpoint for editing work... somehow red ink is mandated, otherwise you're an ineffective boss by not being an a$$hole.

It'll be cool if there were a Colnago Breguet or Audemars Piguet watch, and a Colnago Visconti pen, but I guess SalsaLover won't be a customer lol

Hey, how about an Alfa Romeo 159 Sportwagon Colnago edition with bike racks, eh? I'll buy that.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

This is the best thread high-jack of a beating-a-dead horse thread ever!!!!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Let the horse be chopped up into hamburger meat!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> I thought about getting the Legrand highlighter. Right now, I use some cheap highlighters that put way too much fluid on the paper when I first start highlighting. That might end up being a Christmas present. I tried the fountain pen and decided it wasn't for me, so whenever I buy Mont Blanc pens I buy them in the rollerball/ballpoint combo. I use the rollerballs in blue ink for signing and the ballpoint in black ink for taking notes.
> 
> Now, back to Italian Colnagos. Maybe Colnago should come out with a watch and pen set. LOL


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mapei said:


> My genuine Swiss Watch. A complete impulse buy.
> 
> Classic the moment you put it on.:thumbsup:


----------

